# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tá»‘c Ä‘á»™ Dow/Up

## prondass

*Tốc độ Dow/Up*

Có bạn nào biết làm cách nào để xem được chính xác tốc độ dow/up của đường Internet không ! :shifty:

----------


## thomom90

Bạn dùng software Bandwidth Monitor Pro để kiểm tra nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Link: http://www.ptic.com.vn/bandwidthpro.asp
Hoặc: http://www.bandwidthmonitorpro.com/download.htm

----------


## honglinh

hic hic
bác hoang này ở tận UK mà vẫn tham gia diễn đàn
tích cực quá ha

----------


## Menbro102015

*down-up*

cái này quá đơn giản pác chỉ cần dùng IDM là có thể coi tốc độ down còn up thì mấy trang khi up nó có hiện tốc độ đó

----------


## dichvutonghop

Có chương trình cho bạn biết tốc độ down và up khi bạn vào trang web hay đang tải chương trình một cách chính xác đó là chương trình DU Meter 3.5 nó có thể quản lý dung lượng sử dụng của bạn trong 1 ngày 1 tuần và 1 tháng để bạn sử dụng một cách hợp lý download tại trang http://www.dumeter.com tải crack tại http://www.crackfind.com

----------


## ngothong248

DU meter dùng được đấy các bạn ạ ! Mình cũng đang dùng phần mềm đó, nó theo dõi rất chính sác và cụ thể từng thờii gian một !
Có một cách khác là [you] lên http://home.vnn.vn để xem . nhưng ở đấy chỉ xem được của tháng trước thôi ! ( cũng rất cụ thể )

----------


## akzhoan

Mình dang xai IDM thấy cũng tốt nhưng để thử Bandwidth Monitor Pro xem sao.
Cãm ơn Bạn TonyHoang

----------


## 2edu

mình thấy dùng "cFosSpeed Traffic Shaping" cũng có thể xem được tốc độ down/up ma

----------

